# Año 1993 - Actuación de Chimo Bayo en Tokio. Los Japos flipando con el techno Español (vídeo inside)



## D_M (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## maxkuiper (25 Ene 2022)

Muy mitico si


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2022)

Mira mejor, si bailan, no jodas boicoteando lo Español, que puta manía. En el vídeo de "La Tía Enriqueta" salen fragmentos de la actuación de Tokio con todas las Japos dándolo todo:



De hecho Chimo fue número uno en Japón y otros países:


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Ene 2022)

Temazo


----------



## Busher (25 Ene 2022)

¿Hubo huevos a interpretar el "Bombas bombas" en Hiroshima o Nagashaki?


----------



## Chino Negro (25 Ene 2022)

Ahora se masturban con waifus 2D y las japonesas condenadas a la soledad con sus apps de Husbandos perfectos


----------



## petro6 (25 Ene 2022)

Bufff,ya te digo,menudo polvazo tenían las dos.


----------



## Carlos París (25 Ene 2022)

Las dos chatis de los lados enseñando muslamen hoy en día le costarían la carrera.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (25 Ene 2022)

"My name is Chimo Bayo"

Grande.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Ene 2022)

Derroguición brutal extrema:


----------



## Busher (25 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:



Ahora es "My name is Chimo Yayo".


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:



Joer, quitais las ganas de viví.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ahora es "My name is Chimo Yayo".



Hostia, qué bueno.


----------



## Limón (25 Ene 2022)

El libro que hizo es cojonudo, un tipazo Chimo Bayo,.


----------



## trellat (25 Ene 2022)

"mai neim is chimo bayo y tal ... por si alguien no se ha enterao aun ..."

una cancion ... y ya, que pase el siguiente


----------



## MAESE PELMA (25 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:





NO.


----------



## trellat (25 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:



jojo ...hijosDePuta.info


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Ene 2022)

Por aquellas. Locomia en Argentina



Y en Chile



Eran un furor en todo sudamérica. Más que en España. Spain, cuando entonces exportábamos sello made in Spain. Ahora no nos quieren ni para hacer un cocido.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Ene 2022)

Biejo tienes mas años que los caminos


----------



## Le Truhan (25 Ene 2022)

Cuando en España no se escuchaba ni reggaeton ni otras mierdas


----------



## Tblls (25 Ene 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Cuando en España no se escuchaba ni reggaeton ni otras mierdas



En esa época los menas lo hubieran pasado mal.

Llevo toda mi vida en Barcelona y ver menas en época pre olimpiadas estarían muy mansos


----------



## jordi1980 (25 Ene 2022)

Se comió el mundo, literalmente


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2022)

En ese mismo año (1993), los Héroes del Silencio triunfaban en Alemania:


----------



## Lovecraf (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Por aquellas. Locomia en Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que aunque fueran gayers , al lado de los panchos parecían seres superiores.
Tenían que tener un concepto muy elevado de españa por alli

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> En ese mismo año (1993), los Héroes del Silencio triunfaban en Alemania:



Puta obra maestra y soy punk

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Busher (25 Ene 2022)

jordi1980 dijo:


> Se comió el mundo, literalmente



Si... y ahora se come mas pirulas que entonces, pero estas van con receta.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (25 Ene 2022)

No habían flipau tanto desde el meid in japan de Dip Parpel. Br0000tal.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Ene 2022)

Coño, si flipan con el flamenco, llega el Chimo Bayo y normal que se cagasen por la pata abajo.


----------



## Busher (25 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> "mai neim is chimo bayo y tal ... por si alguien no se ha enterao aun ..."
> 
> una cancion ... y ya, que pase el siguiente



Tenia que haber dicho "My name is Chimo Bayo but everydody calls me... HU HA"


----------



## asiqué (25 Ene 2022)

puto amo


----------



## Makla (25 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> En ese mismo año (1993), los Héroes del Silencio triunfaban en Alemania:



Ni por asomo ahora ningún grupo saca una canción como esa. 
Ni en músicos valemos un duro a dia de hoy.

Pd- Muy bueno lo del Chimo Yayo


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> La verdad es que aunque fueran gayers , al lado de los panchos parecían seres superiores.
> Tenían que tener un concepto muy elevado de españa por alli
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



No sólo eso. Es que las niñatas se volvían locas por estos tipos. Chorreaban cuando los veían en vivo. Locomia tuvo más éxito en latinoamérica que aquí y eso que todos perdían mucho aceite. De ahí el famoso dicho. Pierdes más aceite que la furgoneta de los Locomia. Al parecer estos para los conciertos, iban en una furgoneta vieja y todos eran maricas. De ahí ese dicho.

Por otra parte, aquí pasó algo parecido con Xuxa.


----------



## Mike Littoris (25 Ene 2022)

OLE SUS COJONES AHI LLEVANDO ESPAÑITA POR EL MUNDO


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2022)

*THIS IS THE WAR !!!!
THIS IS THE WAR !!!!*


----------



## Busher (25 Ene 2022)

Makla dijo:


> Ni por asomo ahora ningún grupo saca una canción como esa.
> Ni en músicos valemos un duro a dia de hoy.
> 
> Pd- Muy bueno lo del Chimo Yayo



Pues " Con nombre de guerra"....


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:



Sí, sí... derroición, pero busca fotos tuyas de hace 30 años, compáralas con las actuales y luego nos lo cuentas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Ene 2022)

Un grande. Anda que no nos ha hecho bailar a los valencianos este gran hombre.

Hubo una época en que Valencia competía con su propio sonido ante el tecno italiano y alemán con Chimo Bayo o Interfront



Otro del sonido Valencia (Dunne Espiral)


Así que un respeto por esos abuelitos que tanto nos han hecho bailar y desfasar, cojones.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (25 Ene 2022)

Me cuesta seguir la intrincada trama que propone la letra, especialmente en el estribillo.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (25 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


>



Se hace el mismo los “ecos”


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un grande. Anda que no nos ha hecho bailar a los valencianos este gran hombre.
> 
> Hubo una época en que Valencia competía con su propio sonido ante el tecno italiano y alemán con Chimo Bayo o Interfront



Chimo Bayo, la Ruta del Bakalo, ACTV, Barraca..... todo ese movimiento cultural, atrevido, vanguardista, liberal y hedonista, era todo aquello que la "Movida" subvencionada presumís ser, y nunca fué, era un movmimento espontáneo, de abajo hacia arriba, y tenía el potencial para conquistar el mundo, algo así se hubiera dado en UK, y ahora sería ampliamente conocido en el mundo entero y reivindicado.

Lo que ocurre es que claro, los políticos no querían a una juventud alegre y festiva, que quería libertad, no, necesitaban a una juventud como la actual, crispada y amargada, polarizada y politizada en benefício de la casta, por eso le vino a ese movimento todo el acoso político, mediático, policial y judicial encima, por no hablar de los Nancys Cosplayers a sueldo del CNI que se metieron dentro para rebentarla.

En cuéntame están ya en 1995 y van a salir skinjes de esos. | Burbuja.info

Cómo la tele ahogó a “La ruta del bakalao” hasta matarla. | Makineros 90's | Web Oficial

Mientras Chimo Bayo triunfaba en Japón, el cabrón de Pérez Reverte le ponía palos en las ruedas desde la tele del gobierno.

Los políticos y sus palmeros son, y siempre han sido, un lastre para España y su potencial, también en lo cultural, y todo la riqueza, también económica, que genera.

*Tema mítico* : - LA RUTA DEL BAKALAO: ¡Hasta que el cuerpo aguante! (Esto SÍ que era FIESTA & LIBERTAD) [HILO NOSTÁLGICO Y PARA CONTAR ANÉCDOTAS] | Página 4 | Burbuja.info


----------



## Busher (25 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un grande. Anda que no nos ha hecho bailar a los valencianos este gran hombre.
> 
> Hubo una época en que Valencia competía con su propio sonido ante el tecno italiano y alemán con Chimo Bayo o Interfront
> 
> ...



Todo el respeto del mundo... anda que si pongo foto reciente del que considero mejor musico synth-pop de los 80 y parte de los 90... Vince Clark... esta MUCHO PEOR que Chimo Bayo, pero es el puto amo aun asi.


----------



## noc555 (25 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un grande. Anda que no nos ha hecho bailar a los valencianos este gran hombre.
> 
> Hubo una época en que Valencia competía con su propio sonido ante el tecno italiano y alemán con Chimo Bayo o Interfront
> 
> ...



Menudos bailoteos con espiral con ese speed de manzana


----------



## COVID 8M (25 Ene 2022)

¿En qué pixel sale?


----------



## Esparto (25 Ene 2022)

El technopaquismo de los 90. Es que otro de los máximos exponentes directamente se llamana PacoPil.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, sí... derroición, pero busca fotos tuyas de hace 30 años, compáralas con las actuales y luego nos lo cuentas.



Yo no iba con transparencias y el pelo largo, enseñando torso. De todas formas, estoy cien mil veces mejor que él. Será porque en vez de meterme pilulas, como él, hago deporte y como jamón.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (25 Ene 2022)

Curiosamente, cuando yo empecé a salir de fiesta hacia 1999 la música dance era completamente diferente, la ruta del bakalao no existía y de Chimo Bayo y compañía no se acordaba ni el tato.

Tuvieron su momento y en seguida se pasó de moda.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Todo el respeto del mundo... anda que si pongo foto actual del que considero mejor musico synth-pop de los 80 y parte de los 90... Vince Clark... esta MUCHO PEOR que Chimo Bayo, pero es el puto amo aun asi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 919939



Hay un documental, que creo que todavía está en Netflix, llamado "What we started", sobre el nacimiento y expansión de la música electrónica, y lo que encontré mas triste, es que La Ruta, Chocolate, ACTV, Barraca, Puzzle, Pont Aeri, Xque, Scorpia, Chasis y demás elementos importantes españoles, ni estaban ni se les esperaba.... solo salía el Space de Ibiza, y porque su DJ residente era el británico Carl Cox, mientras se centraban en el auge de un joven Martin Garrix, y destacaban el punto de inflexión a nivel mundial que fué la actuación de DJ Tiesto en la ceremónia de apertura de Atenas 2004.

What We Started | Netflix 

La Makina, el Bakalo, la Ruta, la importancia de España en la escena de la Música Electrónica, absolutamente ignorada y despreciada, es para ponerse a llorar.

Una sensación similar la he tenido con el último libro que he comprao, "La história de Dinamic", sobre la emblemática productor española de videojuegos para Spectrum y Amstrad en los 80 y principios de los 90, la llamada "Edad de Oro del Soft Español"..... con lo que podríamos haber sido, es para hecharse a llorar, he revisado por ejemplo juegos de Activision para Spectrum y Amstrad de la época, y el nivel era similar; hoy Activision es un gigante de los videojuegos que quiere comprar Microsoft por una millonada; es triste, muy triste, pero bueno, estamos en el país de Isaac Peral.

Edad de oro del software español - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Isaac Peral - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Joaquim (25 Ene 2022)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Curiosamente, cuando yo empecé a salir de fiesta hacia 1999 la música dance era completamente diferente, la ruta del bakalao no existía y de Chimo Bayo y compañía no se acordaba ni el tato.
> 
> Tuvieron su momento y en seguida se pasó de moda.



Con el cambio de siglo empezó el estancamiento y decadencia de la música dance, pese a que ganó en calidad y salieron nombres muy potentes a nivel internacional..... pero España, con el potencial que tenía, por culpa del acoso sufrido por políticos, periolistos, policías e infiltrados, quedó apartada y discriminada.

Cuando escuchaba a principios de los 10 a gente que lo petaba a nivel internacional, como David Guetta, LMFAO o los Black Eyed Peas, vendiendose como los mas modernos y novedosos, yo pensaba, pero que coño? Si esto es lo que haciamos en España en los 90!!


----------



## alfamadrid (25 Ene 2022)

El gran chimo seguro que se follo a pelito a alguna Japo con la gorra de linternas puesta


----------



## Kluster (25 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> El technopaquismo de los 90. Es que otro de los máximos exponentes directamente se llamana PacoPil.



El techno bueno de los 90 lo hacían los ingleses.

Paco Pil era desastroso.


----------



## Busher (25 Ene 2022)

COVID 8M dijo:


> ¿En qué pixel sale?



El minuto







En el pixel MMVXIII

Mas o menos.


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Ene 2022)

Cómo pudo triunfar ese supuesto artista a nivel mundial?


----------



## condimento (25 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>





Chimo Bayo tenía la discoteca en Albal, Valencia.
Prefiero meter este vidrio original para el Xta sí Xta no aunque falte calidad.
Bailado en las Islas Filipinas en los años 90, lo recuerdo en la disco de Puerto Galera, isla de Mindoro.

Hijos de fruta que nos están quitando la vida ahora grrrrrrr


----------



## LordEntrophy (25 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:



¡Caramba! Pues ni tan mal, tiene aspecto de respetable profesor de Ciencias Físicas y Matemáticas del CSIC o algo así. Podría estar dando una entradilla sobre un estudio estadístico sobre la afección de ómicron a la población vacunada o no, ¿no?

No parece un yonkarro, que con la vida que habrá llevado, lo mínimo es que tuviera las pintas de algunos de nuestros míticos derroídos ochenteros


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo no iba con transparencias y el pelo largo, enseñando torso. De todas formas, estoy cien mil veces mejor que él. Será porque en vez de meterme pilulas, como él, hago deporte y como jamón.



Ese hombre tiene 60 años.


----------



## Plutarko (25 Ene 2022)

Tenían que haberle dejado ir a eurovision con esto.



Pero mandamos esto...

 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Bye Felicia (25 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:



De derroición nada, se conserva dignamente para su edad.


----------



## trellat (25 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Cómo pudo triunfar ese supuesto artista a nivel mundial?



¿Por qué, por haber tenido un par de minutos de gloria en un macrofestival de dance junto a 40 artistas más en Japón ...?

No os flipeis hombre.

Lo cierto es que la aportacion artistica o cultural de aquel movimiento (si lo llego a ser) fue practicamente nula. ¿Cuantos artistas o dj son recordados de aquella epoca ...?
La percepcion de aquello como movimiento juvenil realmente transgresor iba en proporcion a la mierda que te metias ...

lo siento ...pero es así


----------



## Knabenschiessen (25 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>


----------



## remerus (25 Ene 2022)

Bombas, bombas...... mayday.


----------



## LordEntrophy (25 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> [...] Hubo una época en que Valencia competía con su propio sonido ante el tecno italiano y alemán con Chimo Bayo o Interfront
> 
> 
> [...]



Aunque no os lo creáis, me parece que he visto videos sobre obras públicas con algunas de estas de banda sonora.

Creo que era la obra de construcción del Túnel de los Omeyas (marco empujado bajo vía AVE y restos arqueológicos andalusíes) en la ronda de circunvalación de Córdoba 

Edito: Es una de ellas, ¿No? ¿Algún experto fiestero de la época que nos lo pueda confirmar, título?


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> ¿Por qué, por haber tenido un par de minutos de gloria en un macrofestival de dance junto a 40 artistas más en Japón ...?
> 
> No os flipeis hombre.
> 
> ...



A ver, que yo era adolescente y sin meterme nada y este buen hombre sonaba en todas las radios, es lo que Emilio Aragón a las teles en su época, en su versión tecno pop


----------



## Gothaus (25 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ese hombre tiene 60 años.



Mi padre, con 76, está mejor que ese hombre.


----------



## Volkova (25 Ene 2022)

¿Porqué fascinará tanto cuando algo gusta a los japos?


----------



## Gothaus (25 Ene 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> De derroición nada, se conserva dignamente para su edad.



Extasí, extanó, exta me gusta, me la zampo yo.


----------



## pepeluis_torpedo_pecador (25 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> jojo ...hijosDePuta.info



Ojalá


----------



## pandiella (25 Ene 2022)

estoy seguro de que el chiquitán volverá, se pondrá de moda otra vez, pero a nivel mundial. será algo así como la macarena


----------



## apolyon (25 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ahora es "My name is Chimo Yayo".


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> estoy seguro de que el chiquitán volverá, se pondrá de moda otra vez, pero a nivel mundial. será algo así como la macarena



Ya ha habido unos años de "revival" y de sacarle rentabilidad a la nostalgia con festivales tipo "I love 90s":



No veo que vuelva a ponerse de moda Chimo Bayo, amego.


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Mi padre, con 76, está mejor que ese hombre.



Pues el mío con 75 se ha muerto.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Ene 2022)

uhhh ahhh


----------



## Gothaus (26 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues el mío con 75 se ha muerto.



Pues DEP en RIP, oiga. Chiquitum bam bam, no somos naide.


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Por aquellas. Locomia en Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El concierto de Locomia en el festival de Viña del Mar en Chile es muy digno de ver. Lo vi hace años y me quedé flipando porque yo lo sabía lo lejos que llegaron. 
Viña del Mar son palabras mayores. Y hablo completamente en serio, a ese festival no llevaban a cualquiera, había que cantar en directo como requisito indispensable, era un festival tan prestigioso, donde habían artistas que se daban de hostias por actuar allí, hasta norteamericanos; y hay que reconocerles que se lo curraron. Y el furor que causaron, los vídeos de ese concierto son buenísimos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Ene 2022)

Quién era el que cantaba eso de:

"cuatro ruedas tiene mi coche, cuatro pastillas me como esta noche"

El Chimo Bayo sí se hizo conocido, pero salió cada paquez bacalaera que no veas.


----------



## Santon (26 Ene 2022)

Esta música ha envejecido igual de mal que él.


----------



## fieraverde (26 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:




Tiene 60 años , cojones ..


----------



## Gothaus (26 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Tiene 60 años , cojones ..



Ya era casposo hace 30 años, oiga.


----------



## fieraverde (26 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Ya era casposo hace 30 años, oiga.



Hace 30 era raro , como todo , físicamente para tener 60 parece que está bien , de la puta cabeza lo desconozco , pero me suena que era bastante friki.


----------



## Gothaus (26 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Hace 30 era raro , como todo , físicamente para tener 60 parece que está bien , de la puta cabeza lo desconozco , pero me suena que era bastante friki.



Lo que pasa es que de parecer a un tío jovenzuelo, fiestero, enrollao y demás a parecer un yayo que trabaja en un taller, tela. Hasta Lemmy, que se metía un par de botellas de Jack Daniel's al día tenía mejor aspecto con 70 años.


----------



## Kolobok (26 Ene 2022)

Chimo Paco


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Ene 2022)

Lo de que los makineros de los 80/90 sean ya de la tercera edad es muy triste, han pasado de las pastillas de éxtasis a las pastillas para los dolores.


----------



## sans-pisito (26 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un grande. Anda que no nos ha hecho bailar a los valencianos este gran hombre.
> 
> Hubo una época en que Valencia competía con su propio sonido ante el tecno italiano y alemán con Chimo Bayo o Interfront
> 
> ...



Lo que muy poca gente sabe es que la musica del "extasi extano" la compuso German Bou, algo que Ximo Bayo nunca quiso reconocer. Ximo Bayo sólo escribió parte de la letra.




El "spiral dunne" tambien es de German Bou


----------



## Lammero (26 Ene 2022)

Volkova dijo:


> ¿Porqué fascinará tanto cuando algo gusta a los japos?



Deben de pensar que si le gusta a esos nerdazos, debe de ser bueno 
Para gutos los disgutos...

A mí me da la impresión de que son fans del fenómeno fan en sí mismo, y que da un poco igual el prolefeed que les eches.


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

Ahora toca recordar con una copa de tinto en la mano.....


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Ene 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El concierto de Locomia en el festival de Viña del Mar en Chile es muy digno de ver. Lo vi hace años y me quedé flipando porque yo lo sabía lo lejos que llegaron.
> Viña del Mar son palabras mayores. Y hablo completamente en serio, a ese festival no llevaban a cualquiera, había que cantar en directo como requisito indispensable, era un festival tan prestigioso, donde habían artistas que se daban de hostias por actuar allí, hasta norteamericanos; y hay que reconocerles que se lo curraron. Y el furor que causaron, los vídeos de ese concierto son buenísimos.



Vi hace unos meses justo ese concierto. Todo un espectáculo visual.

Las nenas panchis gritan más fuerte con el más plumífero maricón: el melenas

Curioso


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


>



Germán Bou es responsable de más del 60% del éxito


----------



## apelítico (26 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Hubo huevos a interpretar el "Bombas bombas" en Hiroshima o Nagashaki?



Realmente Tokio fue más castigada. Solo en el bombardeo de la noche del 9 al 10 de marzo de 1945 murieron más de 100 000 personas. Más victimas inmediatas que en cualquier otro bombardeo incluyendo Hiroshima y Nagasaki.









La noche que Tokio fue arrasada: cómo fue el bombardeo no nuclear más mortífero de la historia llevado a cabo por EE.UU. hace 75 años - BBC News Mundo


Hace 75 años, una ofensiva militar estadounidense sobre Tokio dejó más de 100.000 víctimas mortales. Sin embargo, poco de sabe de lo ocurrido. En BBC Mundo te contamos qué pasó esa noche en que 1.700 toneladas de bombas convirtieron a la capital nipona en una verdadera hoguera.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:



se me ha caído el alma al suelo al ver esa foto

yo le maldigo, que el karma le fecunde con una derroición similar


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Mira mejor, si bailan, no jodas boicoteando lo Español, que puta manía. En el vídeo de "La Tía Enriqueta" salen fragmentos de la actuación de Tokio con todas las Japos dándolo todo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pufffff, pocas japos se tuvo que follar


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


>



Temazo completamente PROFETICO y APOCALIPTICO compuesto bajo los efectos de los mas puros y deliciosos estupefacientes ...

WU-HAN! ... (Febrero 2020) ... BOMBAS!!! BOMBAS!!! ... (Febrero 2022)

pd: ¿como hizo para meter farlopa y pirulas en Japon? Benditos 90 ...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Ene 2022)

Esta gente mi peto en su época también, fuera de España.


----------



## TomásPlatz (26 Ene 2022)

peliculon, de mis favoritos


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Con el cambio de siglo empezó el estancamiento y decadencia de la música dance, pese a que ganó en calidad y salieron nombres muy potentes a nivel internacional..... pero España, con el potencial que tenía, por culpa del acoso sufrido por políticos, periolistos, policías e infiltrados, quedó apartada y discriminada.
> 
> Cuando escuchaba a principios de los 10 a gente que lo petaba a nivel internacional, como David Guetta, LMFAO o los Black Eyed Peas, vendiendose como los mas modernos y novedosos, yo pensaba, pero que coño? Si esto es lo que haciamos en España en los 90!!



A dia de hoy hay varios españoles muy potentes, por ejemplo Oscar Mulero, Christian Varela y Paco Osuna, por nombrar los que mas me gustan.

El tema es que esta gente no ha recibido el mas minimo apoyo del Estado, sino todo lo contrario. Los anglos han sabido impulsar a los suyos y hacer negocio, mientras nosotros haciamos exactamente lo contrario.

España no se merece esto, estoy de los politicos hasta los putos huevos.


----------



## jkaza (26 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:



Y grandes tardes de fútbol que nos dio


----------



## Lain Coubert (26 Ene 2022)

Tenemos lo que nos merecemos. Que la música que haya exportado España sean La Macarena, el Bombas este y el Aserejé, dice mucho sobre nosotros.

Penoso es poco.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Ene 2022)

He mirado fotos actuales.
Aparece un señor que aparenta 80 años pero no, tiene 60 y es Chimo Bayo.
Que se ha metido en el cuerpo?


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Chimo Bayo tiene su propio vino, para quien le interese...

Hu Ha | El vino de Chimo Bayo | Bodegas Arráez



















Por cierto, con esta última frase le doy toda la razón, el que no se desfasa, no es de fiar.


----------



## vanderwilde (26 Ene 2022)

Todavía lo sigo escuchando. No he salido de aquellos años, ni quiero salir. Prefiero escuchar a Bayo que salir a la calle a que todo me de vergüenza ajena.

Un amigo mío intentó algo parecido, lo que pasa es que el cabrón siempre se subía a los escenarios borracho perdío, y acababa cayéndose.

Por aquel entonces se les podía pedir a las tías que tirasen las bragas al escenario, te lo llenaban, y no pasaba nada.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Hubo huevos a interpretar el "Bombas bombas" en Hiroshima o Nagashaki?



Qué malote eres shur.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (26 Ene 2022)

Es más bien un cruce entre Jorge Javier y Carlos Sobera.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ene 2022)

Cosas de japos. También lo flipan con Bisbal. Ricitos de oro se habrá hartado de comer conejos amarillos.


----------



## eltonelero (26 Ene 2022)

Ya verás en 15 días....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:



Bastante bien se conserva para la vida que se habra pegado.


----------



## pabloMM (26 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Ya verás en 15 días....



Que tiene que ver con el post covid llover?


----------



## eltonelero (26 Ene 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> Que tiene que ver con el post covid llover?



Es como irónico. 
Rememorar un tiempo feliz en que no existían plandemias.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (26 Ene 2022)

Como Paco de Lucía por ejemplo, que tenía más éxito fuera que dentro. U otros grandes guitarristas flamencos como Vicente Amigo o Tomatito.
Por no hablar de flamenco chungo pop tipo Los del rio o Ketama.


----------



## HaCHa (26 Ene 2022)

Esto lo sacó hace dos años y hasta mola:



Todos modos, yo prefiero la canción original. Os la dedico a todos vosotros:


----------



## D_M (26 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Por aquellas. Locomia en Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Chimo Bayo* y *Héroes del Silencio* actuando en el extranjero ayudaron a promover una imagen de los Españoles como tíos con empaque y cojones, mientras que *Locomía *daba una imagen de los Españoles de gayers que se blanquean el ojete como @calopez o @Billy Fockabocas


----------



## pepetemete (26 Ene 2022)

Entre los famosetes que se pegan las giras repitiendo en cada pueblo la misma mierda "sois los mejores" prefiero los de las tómbolas con sus "secretario, secretario..." me dan menos vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Kabuterimon (26 Ene 2022)

No se ve una mierda con tanto barrido de camara, parece una pelea de transformers


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (26 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Bastante bien se conserva para la vida que se habra pegado.



Tiene cara de ser dueño de un taller de coches en Venta de Baños 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Aquí hay un factor muy importante para valorar, tanto a Chimo Bayo, como a La Ruta en sí, y es que Bigas Luna, el director de películas como "Jamón, Jamón", "Huevos de Oro", "La Teta y la Luna" o "Yo soy la Juani", era un iconoclasta de lo ibérico, un hedonista, un esteta de lo que hoy llamaríamos paquismo, que subyugaba la lujuria impresa culturalmente en nuestra iconografía identitaria.

Bigas Luna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por eso es importante ver como este director, usa el tema "Así me gusta a mi" de Chimo Bayo, no en una, sino en dos de sus películas, la primera en "Jamón, Jamón" en pleno auge de popularidad de Chimo, y la segunda cuando La Ruta ya había desaparecido, y Chimo Bayo estaba semi-olvidado, con "Yo soy la Juani", de 2006.

Se ha hablado del tema, y el hecho de que usara la canción dos veces, muestra que la primera no fué oportunismo, sino que tenía una finalidad clara, debido a que en el fondo es una canción muy española, muy ibérica, y sobretodo muy mediterránea y valenciana, es como una mascletá que hace apología del hedonismo, la alegria, el festejo y el pasarlo bien, y eso es algo que Bigas Luna supo captar de la canción, usandola para remarcar ese sentido jovial, mediterraneo y fiestero, en escenas clave de dichas películas de su filmografía.


----------



## bsnas (26 Ene 2022)

Se la puse a unos colegas de Hungria y les molo bastante ademas les conte la historia de esta cancion y las movidas que tuvo (yo era un crio en tierra de la ruta en aquellos tiempos), cuando voy por Budapest me la ponen y tambien la de Enriqueta.

Y como curiosidad en Hungria tambien lo parten las pelis Torrente.


----------



## socrates99 (26 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Derroguición brutal extrema:



Joder es Manolo Lama!!!


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> No se ve una mierda con tanto barrido de camara, parece una pelea de transformers



Chimo Bayo dijo haberse inspirado para su estética en películas de ciéncia-ficción, especialmente en Blade Runner de Ridley Scott.



















Pero si que este esilo de grabar, acorde con el ritmo intenso de la música, recuerda al del director de Transformers, Michael Bay, que no por casualidad provenía del mundo del videoclip, donde rodó clásicos del género como el "I´ll do anything for love" del recientemente fallecido Meat Loaf....



Un estilo de rodar cine mainstream, teniendo como base los videoclips, del que Bay fué el máximo exponente en los 90, con películas como "Bad Boys(1995)", "La Roca(1996)" o "Armageddon(1998)", y que reverdeció laureles a mediados de los 00 con los Transformers.

De ese estilo de cine espídico, también podemos encontrar reminiscencias en el cine de acción de los 90, en directores como John Woo (Face Off, Mission Impossible 2) o Jan de Bont (Speed, Twister); y tambiérn podríamos añadir en cierto modo Stephen Norrington y su Blade, y David Fincher y su Fight Club, ambos provinientes también del mundo del videoclip, y no por casualidad dichos filmos están aderezados de música electrónica.


----------



## petro6 (26 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Por aquellas. Locomia en Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombreeee, los Selacomían, que cracks.


----------



## Erik morden (26 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


>



Paco, paco


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Se la puse a unos colegas de Hungria y les molo bastante ademas les conte la historia de esta cancion y las movidas que tuvo (yo era un crio en tierra de la ruta en aquellos tiempos), cuando voy por Budapest me la ponen y tambien la de Enriqueta.
> 
> Y como curiosidad en Hungria tambien lo parten las pelis Torrente.



Chimo Bayo, y otra música electrónica hecha en España en los 90, tuvo también mucho éxito en Perú, donde a Chimo y a otros como New Limit se les sigue tratando como celebridades, pese a que aquí ese hecho ha sido ignorado y mediáticamente silenciado, hasta que buscas por Youtube y te llevas sorpresas....


----------



## silverwindow (26 Ene 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> "My name is Chimo Bayo"
> 
> Grande.



Muy grande.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Paco, paco



El puto amo, por mucho que le jodiese en su época a los 40 Principales, osease a PRISA, osease al PSOE, que siempre estuvieron en contra de este auge de la música electrónica patria, porque no le convenía políticamente a su "relato".



En Cataluña la persecución fue todavía mas brutal, pues el Clan de los Pujolone, que mandaba entonces en la Cheneralitat, veía la música electrónica, las discotécas y todo el makineo como "de españoles", "de charnegos", y les jodía que la juventud de la época nos fueramos a pegarnos nuestras buenas fiestas, en lugar de ir a conciertos de Sau, Els Pets o Sopa de Cabra, que convenían a su relato, y que ellos con tanta pasta habían subvencionado, les jodía su hoja de ruta Lazi.

Incluso el mas Lazi de todos, Miquel Calzada y Olivella, Aka Mikimoto, uso la táctico de "si no puedes vencer al enemigo únete a el", y abrió la radio de música electrónica en catalán, Flaix Fm, a través de la que buscó ir colando sutilmente la ideología Lazi en la audiencia a través de esa emisora, cosa que logro mas bien con una emisora que creó paralela, llamada Flaixbac, dedicada a música mas mainstream, y donde pudo colar con mas facilidad la ideología Lazi, y como no, Sau, Els Pets y Sopa de Cabra.


----------



## Erik morden (26 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El puto amo, por mucho que le jodiese en su época a los 40 Principales, osease a PRISA, osease al PSOE, que siempre estuvieron en contra de este auge de la música electrónica patria, porque no le convenía políticamente a su "relato".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Florida llena de catalanes(Lérida) siempre, Barcelona sólo he ido a sitios pijos pero tengo ahí a una amiga y me ha contado buenas noches


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, os recomiendo la página de la comunidad Makineros 90, y la emisora de remember MDT Radio, que los que somos de fuera de Valencia tenemos que sintonizar online.





__





Makineros 90's | Web Oficial | Comunidad de música electrónica y remember en internet.







www.makineros.com







https://www.mdtradio.com/


----------



## Chapapote1 (26 Ene 2022)

Esto en la televisión valenciana en horario infantil



Esto un festival del hace 3 años de los años 90


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> *La Florida llena de catalanes(Lérida) siempre*, Barcelona sólo he ido a sitios pijos pero tengo ahí a una amiga y me ha contado buenas noches



A Florido fui poco, pero fui, mi época fue mas bien la de Chasis, Xqué, Pont Aeri o Scorpia; por cierto, que han abierto su página de merchandising, y tienen canal de youtube con sesiones de FRANK T.R.A.X, que demuestra que está infravalorado, y que siempre ha sido el puto amo.



Es curioso, porque Valencia y el movimiento que La Ruta, a través de Nando Diskontrol, germinó en Cataluña, estaba alineado con el movimiento de las Raves en Europa, desde Reino Unido hasta Holanda, pasando por Bélgica y Alemania.... y aquí, los Cosmopaletos de los Pujolone y TV3%, queriendo hacernos creer que, lo "Europeo", era escuchar a un grupo de payeses garrulos llamados Els Pets(Los Pedos), que tocaban rock como el culo, y que tenían una cara de gañanes rancio que no sabían como disimular, ese Bluff al que le dieron tanta pompa, llamado "Rock Catalán".


----------



## Akira. (26 Ene 2022)

En Japón muchas cosas molan con tal de liberarse del estrés.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Esto en la televisión valenciana en horario infantil
> 
> 
> 
> Esto un festival del hace 3 años de los años 90



Los del programa infantil son New Limit, y los del Love the 90´s son Sensity World, no son los mismos, pese a que ambos son valencianos, los primeros son conocidos por "Smile" y los segundos por el "Get it up".


----------



## Chapapote1 (26 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Los del programa infantil son New Limit, y los del Love the 90´s son Sensity World, no son los mismos, pese a que ambos son valencianos, los primeros son conocidos por "Smile" y los segundos por el "Get it up".



Sí. Yo no he dicho que fueran los mismos. Lo que quería decir es que entonces los grupos españoles de música electrónica triunfaban. Al menos a su manera. Tanto, que los llaman a festivales de música de aquella época. Como han dicho atrás, los de ahora copian mucho el gitaneo. Sobre todo el reggeaton y demás. Eso ya no vende fuera, porque no es símbolo de distinción de nada.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Sí. Yo no he dicho que fueran los mismos. Lo que quería decir es que entonces los grupos españoles de música electrónica triunfaban. Al menos a su manera. Tanto, que los llaman a festivales de música de aquella época. Como han dicho atrás, los de ahora copian mucho el gitaneo. Sobre todo el reggeaton y demás. Eso ya no vende fuera, porque no es símbolo de distinción de nada.



Bueno, pero es que tu me has puesto el Love the 90´s de Murcia, con todos los respetos para los Murcianos, pero pones el de Madrid o el de Valencia y verás que lo petaron....





Esutve en los Love the 90´s que hicieron en Barcelona, y me pegué unas fiestas como hacía años que no me había pegado, y tengo pendiente ir al que montan los de Makineros90.



Había conceptos en esa fiesta, como el Subidón, el Desfase, o el "pegarse una fiesta", que la mayoría de la juventud de hoy en día desconoce, esa sensación que te quedaba al terminar de paz, de alegría, de felicidad, de plenitud, de joder que bien que me lo he pasado, menudo festival, de darlo todo, que hoy se ha perdido.

Como dice Chimo Bayo, el que no desfasa no es de fiar.


----------



## D_M (26 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Todas las funciCharos pasándoselo pipa con nuestros impuestos.


----------



## Erik morden (26 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> A Florido fui poco, pero fui, mi época fue mas bien la de Chasis, Xqué, Pont Aeri o Scorpia; por cierto, que han abierto su página de merchandising, y tienen canal de youtube con sesiones de FRANK T.R.A.X, que demuestra que está infravalorado, y que siempre ha sido el puto amo.
> 
> 
> 
> Es curioso, porque Valencia y el movimiento que La Ruta, a través de Nando Diskontrol, germinó en Cataluña, estaba alineado con el movimiento de las Raves en Europa, desde Reino Unido hasta Holanda, pasando por Bélgica y Alemania.... y aquí, los Cosmopaletos de los Pujolone y TV3%, queriendo hacernos creer que, lo "Europeo", era escuchar a un grupo de payeses garrulos llamados Els Pets(Los Pedos), que tocaban rock como el culo, y que tenían una cara de gañanes rancio que no sabían como disimular, ese Bluff al que le dieron tanta pompa, llamado "Rock Catalán".



La scanner de calamocha era brutal, peña de Valencia, Cataluña y Aragón en el sitio más frío de la península. A 23 grados bajo cero y la peña en manga corta y los novatos flipando. 
Por esa razón me llevo a mi sobrino de vacas, para que viva lo que vivi


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Todas las funciCharos pasándoselo pipa con nuestros impuestos.



Jajajaja.... yo estuve allí, y lo cierto es que me la pasé pipa, pero con el dinero que me gano trabajando en el sector privado!!


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Lo que muy poca gente sabe es que la musica del "extasi extano" la compuso German Bou, algo que Ximo Bayo nunca quiso reconocer. Ximo Bayo sólo escribió parte de la letra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, hay muchos nombres importantes que han quedado ocultos, en el caso de Cataluña tenemos a Julio Posadas....



O como Quique Tejada, Toni Peret y José María Castells, que con sus Mixes crearon auténticas obras de arte de las mezclas, auténticos iconos, y arrasaron en ventas por toda España, con creativas campañas publicitarias y de marketing que siempre iban pegadas a la actualidad.

Os recomiendo este canal de youtube, DJ90, que los analiza al detalle....


----------



## Joaquim (26 Ene 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> A dia de hoy hay varios españoles muy potentes, por ejemplo Oscar Mulero, Christian Varela y Paco Osuna, por nombrar los que mas me gustan.
> 
> El tema es que esta gente no ha recibido el mas minimo apoyo del Estado, sino todo lo contrario. Los anglos han sabido impulsar a los suyos y hacer negocio, mientras nosotros haciamos exactamente lo contrario.
> 
> *España no se merece esto, estoy de los politicos hasta los putos huevos.*



Son el lastre de España....















Isaac Peral - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## D_M (27 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Bueno, pero es que tu me has puesto el Love the 90´s de Murcia, con todos los respetos para los Murcianos, pero pones el de Madrid o el de Valencia y verás que lo petaron....



Me he visto el vídeo de Madrid y todo bien salvo 2 cosas:

(1) Menuda estafa la versión de "Snap" que llevaron. Reemplazaron a "Turbo B." por un negro random que junto con el rollo Charo African-American Kentucky Fried Chicken que lleva la tía, no mola nada.



Snap sin el "Turbo B" no son lo mismo:



(2) "Ace of Base" otra estafa, sólo canta una de las tías y lo hace malamente con el tema en un tono y ritmo que da bajón, se podía haber quedado en casa.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Me he visto el vídeo de Madrid y todo bien salvo 2 cosas:
> 
> (1) Menuda estafa la versión de "Snap" que llevaron. Reemplazaron a "Turbo B." por un negro random que junto con el rollo Charo African-American Kentucky Fried Chicken que lleva la tía, no mola nada.
> 
> ...



Si, lo de Ace of Base fue un timo, de hecho no se presentaban como Ace of Base, sino como Jenny de Ace of Base, y se nota; lo peor de la noche.

Y lo de Snap, pues bueno, nada que no hubieran hecho otros grupos de música electrónica de los 90, como con Ice MC, que traen a un sucedaneo de Alexia, o los 2Unlimited, que traen un sucedano de Anita; pero si que el rollo Karen de la de Snap no mola nada, creo que incluso suelta algún compentario despectivo sobre Trump y todo, muy lamentable.

Pero bueno, obviando estas dos salvedades, fue un buen festival noventero.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


>



Seamos sinceros, la evolución de lo que hacía Chimo Bayo a principios de los 90, era lo que hicieron los Black Eyed Peas, entre otros, 20 años después en EEUU, no siendo ni la mitad de cañeros, y vendiendolo como si fuera algo nuevo, petandolo en el mundo entero.



Me duele decirlo, pero si Chimo Bayo, y La Ruta en general, no triunfaron a nivel mundial, fué por el estigma de ser de España, y estar mal vistos por la Casta Política y Mediática que nos gobierna, y nos gobernaba.

Y esta mierda no ha pasado solo con La Ruya, sino también con nuestro cine, que se lo cargó la hija de puta progre, clasista y antiespañola de Pilar Miró....

Pajares, Esteso... cuando las subvenciones de la Ley Miró divorciaron al cine español del público | Famosos

Esta instauró la mafia de las subvenciones, con la excusa de hacer cine "de calidad", no quería hacer cine "para fontaneros", decía la hija de puta clasista y socialista!! 








PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte.


PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte. Ahora al PSOE se le ha dado por buscar "proxenetas" por todas partes.... Nueva Mentira Feminista, los "Proxenetas". | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. Y en "salvar" a unas mujeres que hacen lo que queiren con su vida, sin tan siquiera...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Trovador (29 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, la evolución de lo que hacía Chimo Bayo a principios de los 90, era lo que hicieron los Black Eyed Peas, entre otros, 20 años después en EEUU, no siendo ni la mitad de cañeros, y vendiendolo como si fuera algo nuevo, petandolo en el mundo entero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Realmente lo de Chimo es de finales de los 80, no de principios de los 90.

Los que somos de la zona ya lo conociamos de sus sesiones en Arsenal (Oliva)

Esta sesión es un claro ejemplo de la "transición" que se estaba dando en la* Ruta Destroy* valenciana en esa época. En ella se mezclan el sonido de grupos *post-punk, *que hasta entonces era el tipo de sonido que principalmente imperaba en esas discotecas, con el nuevo sonido *makina. *Es el momento en el que las hasta entonces conocida localmente como *Ruta Destroy* pasa a llamarse *Ruta del Bacalao *a nivel nacional*.*

En el 1:17:00 tienes la famosa Éxtasis que ya para entonces tenía algún que otro año.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2022)

Trovador dijo:


> Realmente lo de Chimo es de finales de los 80, no de principios de los 90.
> 
> Los que somos de la zona ya lo conociamos de sus sesiones en Arsenal (Oliva)
> 
> ...



Si, lo sé, pero cuando Chimo triunfo a nivel nacional, y también internacional, no debemos olvidarlo, fue a principios de los 90, y en nuestra memória generacional, Chimo es un icono de los 90.

Vuelvo a repetir, que se hizo una gran injusticia política, de invisibilización social, y criminalización mediática, de un movimiento tan vanguardista, liberal y creativo como la Ruta Destroy, que era todo lo que la "Movida" subvencionada presumía ser, y nunca fue; si la Ruta Destroy hubiera ocurrido en UK, a estas alturas sería mundialmente conocida y culturalmente reivindicada.


----------

